# attirerait / attirera / devrait attirer



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

Anastasia est montée au grenier pour essayer de communiquer avec les esprits.

_Je sors une bougie de mon sac et l’allume. Logiquement, celle-ci *attirerait *davantage les fantômes qu’une lampe de poche_.

Le conditionnel présent signifierait qu'Anastasia n'est pas sûre de ce qu'elle pense et le futur exprimerait plus de certitude. Est-ce correct ?

Merci


----------



## Bezoard

Je préférerais _"devrait attirer"._


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci, pourriez-vous me dire pourquoi je ne pourrais pas simplement écrire _attirerait_, sans ajouter le deuxième verbe ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Le conditionnel _attirerait_ ne convient pas car il suggérerait qu'une *condition* serait sous-entendue, ce qui n'est pas le cas ici. Le narrateur dit qu'un certain fait à venir est *vraisemblable* ou *probable*, ce qu'il indique à l'aide du verbe modal _devoir_ au conditionnel.


----------



## Bezoard

C'était exactement la réponse que je m'apprêtais à faire dans un premier temps. Mais à la réflexion, le conditionnel seul ne me gênerait pas tant que ça si la phrase était :
_a) Logiquement, une bougie *attirerait *davantage les fantômes qu’une lampe de poche_. 
encore que là aussi, je préfèrerais :
_b) Logiquement, une bougie *devrait attirer *davantage les fantômes qu’une lampe de poche_. 
ou même
_c)Logiquement, une bougie *attire/attirera *davantage les fantômes qu’une lampe de poche_. 

Peut-être que la phrase a) comprend une condition implicite : _si on mettait une bougie plutôt qu'un lampe de poche_, tandis que la phrase initiale, avec son _celle-ci (la bougie déjà allumée)_, nous place devant le fait accompli : la bougie est en place, il n'y a plus de condition.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Le conditionnel me paraît également possible ici comme expression d'une incertitude. Cet usage est courant dans la presse pour signaler toute information qui n'est pas avérée comme, par exemple , _l'incendie serait d'origine criminelle  _etc...  Je partage donc l'explication avancée par Alessa Azure.


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, mais l'adverbe "logiquement" employé par Alessa n'introduit pas une incertitude, mais au contraire une quasi-certitude.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> Peut-être que la phrase a) comprend une condition implicite : _si on mettait une bougie plutôt qu'un lampe de poche_, tandis que la phrase initiale, avec son _celle-ci (la bougie déjà allumée)_, nous place devant le fait accompli : la bougie est en place, il n'y a plus de condition.


 C'est bien mon sentiment, ce qui exclut pour moi le conditionnel dans la phrase proposée initialement.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci. Donc, la phrase _Une bougie *attirerait *davantage les fantômes qu’une lampe de poche. _serait correcte, c'est en raison du mot _logiquement_ et du fait que la bougie est déjà allumée qu'il faut ajouter _devrait _? 

Puisque vous utilisez le conditionnel présent :



Maître Capello said:


> Le conditionnel _attirerait_ ne convient pas car il *suggérerait* qu'une condition serait sous-entendue, ce qui n'est pas le cas ici.





Bezoard said:


> Je *préférerais* _"devrait attirer"._


----------



## Bezoard

Le conditionnel est un mode bien difficile à  maîtriser car il peut avoir beaucoup d'emplois différents. Dans la phrase de MC, il y a une condition implicite (=_si on l'employait_) et dans la mienne une formule de politesse.


----------



## Locape

Ou alors, il faut dire 'je m'apprête à l'allumer' au lieu de 'je l'allume, et 'à priori' au lieu de 'logiquement'. Mais dans ce cas également, je préférerais 'devrait attirer' ou 'attire/attirera', comme *Bezoard*.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci !


----------



## Alessa Azure

_Logiquement, une bougie *devrait *attirer davantage les fantômes qu’une lampe de poche_.



Maître Capello said:


> Le narrateur dit qu'un certain fait à venir est *vraisemblable* ou *probable*, ce qu'il indique à l'aide du verbe modal _devoir_ au conditionnel.



Pourriez-vous m'expliquer pourquoi _devrait _convient mieux que _devra _?

_Logiquement, une bougie *attire/attirera *davantage les fantômes qu’une lampe de poche_.

J'emploierais le présent pour parler d'un fait connu de tous et le futur dans mon contexte. Pour les francophones, est-ce qu'il en va de même ?

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Alessa Azure said:


> Pourriez-vous m'expliquer pourquoi _devrait _convient mieux que _devra _?


Seul le conditionnel du verbe _devoir_ a ce sens de *probabilité*. Le futur aurait un sens d'*obligation* qui ne convient pas du tout dans votre contexte.



Alessa Azure said:


> J'emploierais le présent pour parler d'un fait connu de tous et le futur dans mon contexte.


Les fantômes ne se rencontrant pas tous les jours et étant inconnus du commun des mortels, le présent de vérité générale ne peut convenir ici. Le futur est en revanche adapté si le locuteur a une bonne compréhension du comportement des fantômes, ce qui semble toutefois contradictoire avec l'adverbe _logiquement_. La phrase telle quelle au futur est donc boiteuse.

À quel point le locuteur sait-il exactement ce qui attire ou non les fantômes ? S'agit-il d'une vraie connaissance basée sur l'expérience ou n'est-ce là qu'une présomption ?


----------



## Alessa Azure

Maître Capello said:


> Le futur aurait un sens d'*obligation* qui ne convient pas du tout dans votre contexte.





Maître Capello said:


> _Ça *devait* être chouette_ = C'*était* probablement chouette.
> _Ça *doit* être chouette_ = C'*est* probablement chouette.
> _Ça *devrait* être chouette_ = Ce *sera* probablement chouette.


Je ne comprends pas : si _Ça *doit* être chouette_ = C'*est* probablement chouette au présent, pourquoi il n'est pas possible d'écrire la même phrase au futur _Ça *devra* être chouette_ = Ce *sera* probablement chouette ?

Anastasia pense que si les fantômes existent, ils seront davantage attirés par une bougie et non par une lampe de poche. Elle n'a jamais vu de fantôme.


----------



## Maître Capello

Alessa Azure said:


> pourquoi il n'est pas possible d'écrire la même phrase au futur


Le verbe _devoir_ est un verbe modal qui change de sens et de nuance en fonction du temps. Vous ne pouvez ainsi pas simplement passer du présent au futur. Comme il s'agit d'un fait incertain, le conditionnel est nécessaire pour indiquer la probabilité d'un fait à venir ainsi que je l'ai suggéré :


> _Ça *devrait* être chouette_ = Ce *sera* probablement chouette.






Alessa Azure said:


> Anastasia pense que si les fantômes existent, ils seront davantage attirés par une bougie et non par une lampe de poche.


Qu'est-ce qui l'incite à penser cela ?



Alessa Azure said:


> Elle n'a jamais vu de fantôme.


À moins qu'elle n'ait connaissance du comportement des fantômes de source sûre, le futur ne peut donc convenir.


----------



## nicduf

Pour la phrase initiale plusieurs possibilités :
Il paraît que celle-ci attirerait (supposition) ou attire (vérité générale, idée répandue)...
ou bien "Celle-ci, dit-on , attirerait ou attire .....
Remarque : j'ajouterais "*simple *lampe de poche"


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci !



Maître Capello said:


> Qu'est-ce qui l'incite à penser cela ?


Parfois, je présume que quelque chose est vrai d'une manière intuitive. J'ai l'impression que, si les fantômes existent, ils devraient préférer les bougies aux lampes de poche. Je ne sais pas pourquoi. Peut-être, si j'y réfléchis davantage, je trouverai une explication.



> Le futur sert aussi à exprimer une probabilité, surtout avec les verbes _avoir_ et _être_. Cet emploi permet de formuler une explication possible pour rendre compte d'un fait présent. Dans ce cas, le futur correspond à un présent empreint d'une idée de possibilité; il n’exprime pas un fait futur.
> *Exemples :*
> - Le téléphone sonne; ce *sera* sans doute ton père.
> - Jean est absent; il *aura* encore le rhume.   (BDL)



_Logiquement, une bougie *attirera *davantage les fantômes qu’une lampe de poche_. Cette phrase n'évoque-t-elle pas le même cas ?


----------



## Bezoard

Alessa Azure said:


> _Logiquement, une bougie *attirera *davantage les fantômes qu’une lampe de poche_. Cette phrase n'évoque-t-elle pas le même cas ?


Non, on ne peut pas spontanément voir ici le futur de probabilité car la probabilité doit porter sur un fait passé (même s'il est juste passé) bien qu'on l'exprime bizarrement au futur.


----------



## Locape

Dans les exemples que tu donnes, des faits similaires se sont déjà produits, donc on peut parier que cela se produira à nouveau (la dernière fois, quand le téléphone a sonné, c'était ton père ; s'il sonne encore, c'est presque sûr que ce sera lui, ou alors parce qu'il a promis d'appeler). Il faudrait dans ton contexte que la dernière fois qu'elle a allumé une bougie, les fantômes se soient manifestés, alors que cela n'a pas été le cas avec une lampe de poche. Mais comme elle n'a jamais vu de fantômes, ce cas n'est pas possible.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci


----------

